# Home network share not accessible, but other one is



## jhgreene (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi -
I have a fairly simple wireless home network. My main desktop machine is running XP Pro, and our family laptop is running XP Home. The laptop shares the My Documents folder for 2 of the 3 profiles. One of them works as it should. It is visible and accessible on the main desktop machine, but the other share is visible but NOT accessible. I get the following error message when I try to explore it from the main desktop machine:

<the share name> is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions.

Access is denied.


I'm not sure when this started, but remember that the other folder being shared is working just fine. I've double and triple checked the settings, share names, and basically anything I could possibly mistype. I've restarted both PCs, and refreshed the network explorer via both the file explorer and My Computer dialog. The My Computer dialog helped refresh the shares for some reason that the explorer wouldn't, but I'm still denied access to that one share on the laptop.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lcruz1989 (Mar 28, 2011)

If windows 7 or vista turn off password protected aharing. Also go to folder properties the under security tab add everyone for windows xp.


----------



## jhgreene (Feb 2, 2007)

Thank you for the response. However, notice from my post that I am running XP Home and XP Pro. I could not figure this out. Other forum posts have said that Windows may not allow me to share My Documents folders, but clearly I have done that on one of them. So to get around this problem, I will have to put files to share in another folder off the C drive. 

Hopefully, someone will know what the problem is here. Thank you again.


----------

